# Series 3 and HD No Longer Activated by TiVo



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

Just a heads up...

I was told yesterday by a TiVo rep that these boxes will no longer be activated, so if you plan to pass one along to someone else, make sure you do not deactivate it. Instead, leave it active and have the new party call TiVo to have the activation moved to their account.

Of course if the new owner does not do that, you will be on the hook for service charges.

Not sure the reasoning behind this... possibly older units are a burden in some way they no longer wish to support. Seems odd from a company that is interested in new subscribers.


----------



## The Video Guru (Nov 12, 2007)

It gets worse...

TiVo has decided, regardless of the huge number of TiVo HD series 3 owners with lifetime subscriptions, that they would rather only support the new TiVo devices and have removed the ability to program the TiVo HDs from their website (Android TiVo classic app still works).

It strikes me that if you offer a lifetime subscription, that as a company, you need to support that subscription until either no more of those devices are working, or TiVo swaps them for newer boxes.

This support does not include third-party apps (Amazon and YouTube are no longer supported as they changed their APIs and are no longer supported by the third-party.

I smell a class action suit. Anyone else?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

There are a ton of threads on this already. Do we need another???

Almost nobody smells class action, especially as they said they are working on it.


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

The Video Guru said:


> TiVo has decided, regardless of the huge number of TiVo HD series 3 owners with lifetime subscriptions, that they would rather only support the new TiVo devices and have removed the ability to program the TiVo HDs from their website.


I remember reading somewhere (??) that this removal was an oversight in the new site design, and that this functionality would be restored soon. Have you confirmed with TiVo that this is indeed not the case?


----------



## MCSSOLUTIONS (Dec 29, 2004)

Couple of days ago I decided to replace a TiVo S2 (failed) with a S3, which had been stored and deactivated for some time. I obtain the necessary cable cards and contacted TiVo customer service for activation. I was unpleasantly surprised that they will not re-activate previously deactivated S3 devices. Unless the unit carried a lifetime service plan. I am not happy...  I kept this unit as a spare, to use when needed. Now all I have is a boat anchor. Ugh!


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

If you want to pay monthly, a used premiere should cost around $20 from craigslist.


----------



## azmp1 (Mar 2, 2005)

MCSSOLUTIONS said:


> Couple of days ago I decided to replace a TiVo S2 (failed) with a S3, which had been stored and deactivated for some time. I obtain the necessary cable cards and contacted TiVo customer service for activation. I was unpleasantly surprised that they will not re-activate previously deactivated S3 devices. Unless the unit carried a lifetime service plan. I am not happy...  I kept this unit as a spare, to use when needed. Now all I have is a boat anchor. Ugh!


same exact scenario... not happy at all. I think this is terrible move by Tivo and I believe its just a sales tactic for people to buy their newer hardware. Thankfully 2 other HD's that I still have got Lifetime, which I will sell now, as who knows what they will decide next year.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Rhetorical observation but I can't imagine using an S2 over an S3 sitting in storage. For many, many years now I can't stand to watch TV if it's not in high definition. Sorry though about your situation.


----------



## matthewhaglund (Mar 8, 2008)

This whole thing is pretty outrageous...

One tuner on my Premiere died this week, after only a few years of use. This was pretty upsetting itself, and after troubleshooting it with TiVo Tech Support, I mentioned that instead of paying for a replacement, I'd use my old TiVo HD for now. They told me this was fine.

So after reviewing the article "How to Transfer TiVo Service to a New TiVo DVR" on TiVo's support site (which notes it's fine to transfer service to a TiVo HD), I purchased a new Hard Drive and installed it in my old TiVo HD.

After getting everything setup, I tried to do the service transfer online, and got an error message. After waiting 45 minutes on hold to do a phone activation, I was told that because of cable companies switching to MPEG-4, the TiVo HD can no longer be activated.

So instead of taking my money and making me grumble at the cable company as they convert my channels to MPEG-4, you make me hate you.

The TiVo HD is hooked up right now, with the CableCard installed, and working flawlessly. But it's worthless, because TiVo refuses to supply it with guide data, even though they can.


----------



## SCLerer (Apr 23, 2014)

OK, now it's January and what they described as an "oversight" has still not been fixed.

I don't need to buy a new box. I don't want a new box. I'm happy with my Series3HD.

BUT I can no longer "Find Shows" from TiVo.com.

Every time I visit TiVo.com, I'm asked for Feedback, and I always offer it saying, "No" I would not recommend TiVo.

I'm sorry to say that, because a few years ago, they had the BEST customer support and seemed really focused on their customers, but now? Not at all. They only seem focused on selling new equipment.

How a mighty company has fallen!

BTW, when our condo in a hotel complex was forcing us to get a system from which we could not record, we went to DirecTV. It's interface is now almost as good as TiVos and with MUCH better internet connectivity.

Unfortunately, at our primary home in the woods, satellite is not an option.

I used to love TiVo. Now I hate TiVo. BTW, waiting for a chat agent for more than 45 minutes and counting.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

SCLerer said:


> OK, now it's January and what they described as an "oversight" has still not been fixed..


I would not expect this to change. You can manage your S3 HD remotely via the classic Android application (and possible the iPhone app?).



SCLerer said:


> BTW, when our condo in a hotel complex was forcing us to get a system from which we could not record, we went to DirecTV. It's interface is now almost as good as TiVos and with MUCH better internet connectivity..


Are you really comparing the old S3 SD interface and internet connectivity with the current DirectTV models versus the current HD interface on the Premiere, Roamio and Bolt models??

We were happy with our S3 OLED's as well (but never used the web programming) but went ahead and upgraded to a Roamio Pro with their loyalty deal due to Comcast switching to MPEG4 and the increase in All-in/Lifetime services.

I was a little concerned actually about moving to the new HD interface since we've been using the SD interface for 15 years now (since June 2000) but no problems at all and we really like it (plus the performance improvement and access to Amazon Prime and better Netflix client).

Sorry to hear the loss of this feature is enough to make you hate TiVo but I still consider it the best DVR out there.

Scott


----------



## SpeedNut (Dec 8, 2003)

HerronScott said:


> I would not expect this to change. You can manage your S3 HD remotely via the classic Android application (and possible the iPhone app?).
> 
> Are you really comparing the old S3 SD interface and internet connectivity with the current DirectTV models versus the current HD interface on the Premiere, Roamio and Bolt models??
> 
> ...


Is that loyalty deal still on? Never got any notification of it even though I still have an active Lifetime S2 and Lifetime TivoHD on the books.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

SpeedNut said:


> Is that loyalty deal still on? Never got any notification of it even though I still have an active Lifetime S2 and Lifetime TivoHD on the books.


Someone just got one on January 6th under this deal. I don't recall getting a mail either but found out about it here (and bought mine at the end of October when it was originally rumored the deal was going to end).

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10754910#post10754910

Scott


----------



## RLJinCT (Jun 28, 2004)

HerronScott said:


> Someone just got one on January 6th under this deal. I don't recall getting a mail either but found out about it here (and bought mine at the end of October when it was originally rumored the deal was going to end).
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10754910#post10754910
> 
> Scott


Scott,

I called and it seems that the deal is still available if you qualify. I did not qualify since you need an active Tivo account for minimum of 5 years and I don't meet that requirement, since my 11 years as a DirecTivo customer (prior to moving to cable and Tivo) do not count.

It's a good deal if you qualify....


----------



## redrouteone (Jun 16, 2001)

I have an old TivoHD that I let the service expire on. My card expired and they closed the account. I hadn;t used it in a while, and decided to unpack it after moving this past summer. Tried to activate it and told I couldn't it. 

Pretty disapointing, I don't need the apps, and I just want to record antenna. C'est la vie.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

redrouteone said:


> I have an old TivoHD that I let the service expire on. My card expired and they closed the account. I hadn;t used it in a while, and decided to unpack it after moving this past summer. Tried to activate it and told I couldn't it.
> 
> Pretty disapointing, I don't need the apps, and I just want to record antenna. C'est la vie.


You should be able to pick up a used one on eBay with lifetime for about the same 1 year of service.

Scott


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

redrouteone said:


> I have an old TivoHD that I let the service expire on. My card expired and they closed the account. I hadn;t used it in a while, and decided to unpack it after moving this past summer. Tried to activate it and told I couldn't it.
> 
> Pretty disapointing, I don't need the apps, and I just want to record antenna. C'est la vie.


I have a TiVo HD that I ran clear and delete on last weekend and was just about to list on eBay. If you're interested, pm me. Has a 1 TB upgrade, and I'll include a wireless adapter if you need it. The remote's select button is stuck, but everything else works fine.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Sep 24, 2012)

matthewhaglund said:


> This whole thing is pretty outrageous... After waiting 45 minutes on hold to do a phone activation, I was told that because of cable companies switching to MPEG-4, the TiVo HD can no longer be activated.


Outrageous indeed.

What if just want to activate for OTA? Those broadcasts are going to be MPEG-2 for a long time.

If your Series 3 is already activated - then you could go and get a cable card right now from Comcast, watch MPEG-2 for however long until your market is converted, and then it will die.

By their own logic (not to give them any ideas), they should retroactively disable, recall, and then destroy all Series 3 boxes on the off chance someone might accidentally enjoy a few months of Comcast MPEG-2.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Mike Richardson said:


> Outrageous indeed.
> 
> What if just want to activate for OTA? Those broadcasts are going to be MPEG-2 for a long time.
> 
> ...


Even though that's what the CSR indicated, I doubt that was the only reason monthly new activations for the S3/HD and older platforms was dropped.

You can buy a used 2-tuner Premiere with lifetime for a little over the cost of a year of monthly service.

Scott


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

matthewhaglund said:


> This whole thing is pretty outrageous...
> 
> One tuner on my Premiere died this week, after only a few years of use. This was pretty upsetting itself, and after troubleshooting it with TiVo Tech Support, I mentioned that instead of paying for a replacement, I'd use my old TiVo HD for now. They told me this was fine.
> 
> ...


Since you're paying for monthly service anyway and you bought a new hard drive, you could have bought a roamio or premier without service for about the same cost as the hard drive, or found a used S3 with lifetime service for a little more.


----------



## SpeedNut (Dec 8, 2003)

HerronScott said:


> Someone just got one on January 6th under this deal. I don't recall getting a mail either but found out about it here (and bought mine at the end of October when it was originally rumored the deal was going to end).
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10754910#post10754910
> 
> Scott


I got the deal ($499 for Roamio Pro + $99 Lifetime) but no slide remote.
They did also offer a Bolt 500GB + Lifetime for $700 total ($299 hardware $399 lifetime) in case people are thinking about it.


----------



## Shad (Dec 28, 2010)

So now that I cancelled the month to month service on my Tivo HDs because of the mpeg4 conversion, they release an update, and won't let me re-activate them..

Stay classy Tivo.. Now you know why I didn't jump at the chance to give you another $800 for a Bolt...


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Shad said:


> So now that I cancelled the month to month service on my Tivo HDs because of the mpeg4 conversion, they release an update, and won't let me re-activate them..
> 
> Stay classy Tivo.. Now you know why I didn't jump at the chance to give you another $800 for a Bolt...


You can buy an HD with lifetime service on eBay for the cost of 1 year of month-to-month service.

Scott


----------



## chedlin (Apr 13, 2003)

Shad said:


> So now that I cancelled the month to month service on my Tivo HDs because of the mpeg4 conversion, they release an update, and won't let me re-activate them..
> 
> Stay classy Tivo.. Now you know why I didn't jump at the chance to give you another $800 for a Bolt...


I have 2 lifetime TiVo units, a series 3, and a recently acquired HD. I should have sole my Lifetime Series 3 back when they didn't offer them and it was about 6 months old and run for the hills. I have made worse purchases in this price range, but the TiVo one hurts. I evangelized for the service like crazy in the series 1 & 2 days.

SDV hurt me. Not really TiVo's fault, but the tuning adapter took too long. I actually ended up using my $800 + $200 lifetime transfer unit as an OTA DVR within 4 months of acquisition, using DirecTV series 2 units modded for MRV and such as my main cable source. Eventually DirecTV HD DVRs with MRV made my Series 3 a waste of power (that I took way too long to unplug).

But I've cut the cord. Replaced the HD in my series 3 (It died from sitting), and even added an HD with lifetime. Now I'm terribly concerned that TiVo is going to brick these units. I'm not giving them another dime.

My TiVo series 3 shows an activation date of 5/11/2000. Many will say that's impossible, others will know how that happened.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

chedlin said:


> My TiVo series 3 shows an activation date of 5/11/2000. Many will say that's impossible, others will know how that happened.


It's the date you started service on your first Tivo with lifetime that you for a fee then transferred to the S3, many of us did the same at the time.


----------

